
The automated Amazon seller making the worst phone cases ever - v4n4d1s
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/shortcuts/2017/jul/11/the-automated-amazon-seller-making-the-worst-phone-cases-ever
======
Powerofmene
Certainly conversation starters....probably not a conversation you want to be
a part of but a conversation starter no less.

